# I'm a celebrity....is back soon!!!!



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I saw an advert for I'm a Celeb earlier...I am excited (slightly sad to admit that   ) !!!! 

anyone heard who is in there this yr??


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

It starts next Sunday!   

I read yesterday that Sheryl Gascgoine is going in....err...is she really a celeb    and I think Lembit Opik


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Yayyy 

Nigel I think his surname is Havers is going in


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

stacey solomon will be fab to watch! she is so funny!


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

hbrodie said:


> stacey solomon will be fab to watch! she is so funny!


I think she might get a bit annoying after a while though


----------



## 65roses (Nov 7, 2010)

i think the it will be very interesting seeing how a playboy bunny will cope from her other job


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥ (Sep 21, 2010)

Ive just bet 50 quid on Lembit Opik 10/1 to win, that'd be a nice return of £550 
Lembit to win! 

Here is a link if anyone else is interested in the (current) odds-

http://sports.williamhill.com/bet/en-gb/betting/e/1587024/I-m-A-Celebrity..Get-Me-Out-Of-Here%21---Outright.html

Above post contains a link unrelated to ff


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Just watching them all going in!! Lots of Z isters!!

I think Gillian will be very annoying- Stacey is her usual self but I wonder how Shaun Ryder will cope with her!

Which band was Aggro in never heard of him or the Playboy bunny


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't know Aggro or the Playboy girl either. Shaun has cracked me up so far, especially smoking a *** while the others tried to light a fire.   

Doesn't Gillian realise that by constantly saying how fightened she is of everything, she'll always be picked for the trials? Do you think she's putting it on and its a game plan?


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Jasey* - was thinking exactly the same - she's annoying me already. don;t think that's going to do a lot of good to her career! she's usually this hard woman who can be quite mean and she's turned into a wimp - don;t go in there if you are so scared of everything!! 

stacey made me laugh but yes, i'm sure that when everyody is feeling a bit hungry and homesick, she'll be getting on people's nerves - maybe even mine. but she is funny


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥ (Sep 21, 2010)

I missed it  busy arguing with my ex. Knew gillian would irritate tho!!! First to go?


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

I missed it last night though I have recorded it so I will watch it later. 

knowing that Stacey Solomon is in it was enough to put me off though. She is one of the most irritating people I know of.. she needs to come up for air when she speaks   

Cozy


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Ok I don't like heights, water, spiders, snakes, rats, dark confined spaces......... the list is endless!! Simple I wouldn't go in the jungle    someone please tell me why Gillian has gone in the jungle   how annoying is she going to be   

Shelley x


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I agree wwith jen that by gillian whinging all the time she'll end up like Jordan did last yr and be in the bushtucker trials every night    hilarious though cos she irritaed me after about 5min of screen time   

was LMAO at the lads struggling witht eh flint at the fire side and shaun smoking in the background   

no idea who the playboy girl is and no idea where aggro came from either. I think Nigel will do well, I like him.   

staycel is lovely but I can see some people (shaun   ) getting annoyed with her but I really want her to do well.


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Agree - Loved it when Nigel said that he was going to annihilate Lembit and then after a pause mused that most people would be pleased.   

I love Stacey. She's so genuine. (So far) She would be too much in large doses if you lived with her for example but I think she deserves to do well.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I wonder if ITV can get their fee back from Gillian as she is refusing to do everything!
L x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Gillian is terrible, why oh why go in? She cant be being offered that much money? Stacey is ok in tiny tiny doses, it's good so far though


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Gillian is SO going to be voted for to do all the trials. If she doesn't quit first.    Look at her with the Oxygen!


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

*PATHETIC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

...And I reckon ITV are happy to pay her as she's entertainment.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm sorry but after watching that task she should be made to go home, she is not a stable person in that enviornment!! I would like to think that they explain all this stuff before they let them join in, if they don't they should be ashamed of themselves!!

shelley x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I missed the end last night, who is doing the task tonight please??


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

SFT,  Shaun Ryder obviously going to win then        I really cannot understand why that women is in the show!! Has she never seen an episode before??


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

She didn't really faint...she pullled her top down over her stomach while she was apparently passed out   
Also coincidental that she only started going nuts after Lembit had rang the bell   . I reckon she is fame & money hungry and putting alot of it on for extra air time in the hope of more work when she gets home.

There is no way on earth that anyone from the UK could be going on without knowing full well what to expect.
She is pathetic!


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I have 2 thoughts on Gillian 
1) putting it on = pathetic
2) really is mentally unstable = needs to be sent home


----------



## 65roses (Nov 7, 2010)

why on earth has gillian gone in   god she is doing my head in   i live Brit. and linford  xx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I missed it last night cos I was watching something on bbc1    miss anything good? how did gillian do (or not do   )


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I just found this thread, love I'm a celebrity.
General consensus, GET GILLIAN OUT. She is awful, I cringe at her every move.
I wish people would stop voting for her as all the other Girlies are going to starve!!! I'm not a violent person but would go as far as to say I would have given her a slap by now.

HBrodie, She done school dinners and ate the first one which was some sort of cheese plant flan but anything with creatures etc she wouldnt touch as she is a strict vegan!!! Why go on the show!!
Love Mango

P.s I dont know why I watch the show as I spend most of the bush tucker trials hidden behind a cushion with my feet up lol xx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

mango - I agree, the otgher ladies r gunna starve! I wonder if she has a game plan - be irritating and pretend to be that wimpy to get epople to vote to make her do tasks and then she'll get kept in cos she is good telly    yes, very annoying she is in there if terrified of moving things / heights and is a vegan


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Dom Joly and Jenny Eclair have gone in!

I love Jenny, have seen her live twice and she is very funny I hope she does well


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Siobhan, Who are they??


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

jenny was on hi-de-hi and is a comedienne, and dom jolly is a commedian ( he is the chap with the giant mobile phone shouting 'yeah, i'm on the phone' really loudly to annoy people in a comedy sketch.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks Hun, I did recognise the HiDiHi lady last night but still couldn't place the bloke xx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Jenny wasn't on hidehi. She is a stand up comedian


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

maybe I am thinking of sue pollard but I thought Jenny was the cleaning lady in hi de hi    or was that sue pollard too    I dont remeber it well cos I only saw a few re-runs


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥ (Sep 21, 2010)

hbrodie said:


> maybe I am thinking of sue pollard but I thought Jenny was the cleaning lady in hi de hi  or was that sue pollard too  I dont remeber it well cos I only saw a few re-runs


 

I used to love trigger happy...and some of the background music


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

hbrodie said:


> maybe I am thinking of sue pollard but I thought Jenny was the cleaning lady in hi de hi  or was that sue pollard too  I dont remeber it well cos I only saw a few re-runs


I think it was Sue Pollard hun.   But you got me thinking. There's something similar about them.


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I think gillian did quite well last night - as much as it pains me to say. ahe tried and she got 4 starts (measly but better than none) and OMG I'd have totally freaked coming face to face with those mingign 8-legged bu99ers too


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

OMG - Its a bit action packed tonight!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Why doesn't she leave!!And save us the drama she knows that if she walks she doesn't get the fee!!


----------



## Groovy_Tuesday (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry girls I have to jump in your conversation, Gillian so faked that faint tonight to get out of the trial dont you think!!?


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

oh no - have missed it as wanted to watch the x factor and the extra factor! what happened?


----------



## Groovy_Tuesday (Nov 16, 2009)

She bummed out of doing her task in the digger and then she got voted live to do another trial in front of everyone and as she walked over to Ant and Dec she mysteriously fainted in front of them well dramatically fell over and closed her eyes - crikey I sound like evil edna dont I!!! But hey they get paid a lot of money to do it so there!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Definitely & now she's ok!!


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

So fake! And didn't she lie to the whole camp saying she couldn't work the digger when she could? Doesn't she know that she's being filmed?! Ant and Dec's speechless reaction after that scene was hilarious.


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

gosh that's pathetic of her - what a waste but how annoying that people vote for her to do the trials; if nobody voted for her, she'd not get the attention and would be gutted - so much better than the staged drama and so much fairer for the others! have to say though, not watched it for a few days but watching the end now.


----------



## Groovy_Tuesday (Nov 16, 2009)

I know I was shouting at the tv when she lied to camp she is such an attention seeker! but you are right Ant and Dec were hillarious and its so funny when she was on the floor they were really trying hard not to laugh ..... I dont fancy Linford but my god he has a FIT bod!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I was delighted Linford took over and got to feed the hungry wolves for the shows sake they should throw her off


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I really cant stand the woman   she lied about the trial being "cancelled" and not working the digger. Thought it was funny Nigel and Shaun saying you do need years of training and a degree to work one though   

I think she is trying to get them to kick her out, that way she will probably still get paid BUT it does begger belief why they let her in in the first place when she is not stable. She really does need to stop pretending to faint all over the place, she is rubbish at it, Dec pretending to faint at the end was funny as well   

Linford did fantastic and it was good to watch a trial where someone just got on with it!


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I was turning into aomeone with turettes (sp) last night, yelling at the thelly! dh was laughing at me but he agreed, Gilliam faked her faint (I think she has faked them all) and TBH it is getting a bit old now and boring.  
Ant n Dec took the micky laast night by prentending to faint as they said goodbye to the viewers too which made me chuckle.
I think Linford is a bit up himself but hey, he is very talented and what a ffigure for an older guy! if my dh looks like that at his age I think he should be entitled to be a bit arrogant


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Someone has walked! I won't spoil it for you all by saying who but I will say it isn't who we all wish it was!


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Oooooo I know who!!


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Omg I've had to come on here now I've found it. Aaarrggghhhhhh I just can't watch her any more fake fainting fibbing omg I just wanted to put my hand into the tv and slap her. Do you think she knows she won't get payed if she walks but probably will if its for medical reasons? I just can't stand her 

Kelli


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Ohhh shame....was interesting viewing with that celeb in there  (If anyone want to know who, there is an update and podcast on the I'm a Celeb website  )

MillyMax
 x


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I was watching loose women today and Keith Leomn was on (He cracks me up!) and said Gillian looks like Gollom in a wig! PMSL


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

/links


----------



## Groovy_Tuesday (Nov 16, 2009)

Siobhan that is class OMG i couldnt stop laughing - I'm posting that on ******** tonight LOVE IT!!!! x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Very good-  Did you see Dom's face when Ant and Dec revealed that Gillian had 'opted' out of the digger!! she'd been caught out.
Then she was straight up saying that she'd never work in TV again if she left!!


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I heard today from a friend that gillian has said she is pregnant! but they r not showing it on telly as they think she has actually got Mental problems and it would be cruel to screen such a thing and that they r thinking of taking her out of the jungle. I don;t know if this is true or not but we will see....except I won't tonight cos I am watching Apprentice    so I will leavee it to you guys to keep me up to date


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Its not on tonight hun cos of the football    so will be watching the apprentice as well. I read on the internet she said she was pregnant but was joking, but bosses are worried she is losing the plot but I think she wants them to get her out as I bet she will still get paid.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

hb - you won't miss it tonight as there is footie so no jungle tonight!!
This Morning they were talking about her and the 'pregnancy thing'  and also how she claimed to have a phobia to water etc.  They were also analysing her- as she and her daughter who was on the show,  also claim they have never seen the show, or have a TV but how come she was referring to Katie Price being the one person she wants to speak to when she gets out- they were saying how would they even know she was in the jungle, and what happened to her if they had never seen it.

I wonder why  they haven't taken her contraband off her?  And also how would she have know to take it in and hide it!!!

She was rational enought to argue with Stacey that she'd haev no TV career and not get paid if she left. I felt for poor Stace as she was horrid to her and she was only trying to help


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh god yeah jj1 she was awful to Stacey, she really does not know how to talk to people. I am thinking they might be biding there time with her re the salt thing, they cant let her get away with it surely?
I agree, she has seen or read something about i'm a celeb, they wouldn't let her go in blind.


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

I just can't figure her out at all.    She's like the real life twisted psycho character in those TV psychological thrillers you get.


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I agree Jen. Was Shaun calling her meme? I had to laugh as I call dh that when I fancy winding him up


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I think she is probably the most hated woman in britain at the moment


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Stacey to win    great shot lady


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

I missed the beginning, just tuning in. What's all this about spy's?


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Stacy and Dom got called yesterday to become secret spy's to win luxuries for the camp.  The first task was letting off stink bombs in the camp and at least 3 campers had to comment on the smell!! today they have been told to recruit another spy so have picked Jenny xx


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Ooooooh, thanks Mish.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Did anyone leave last night? I thought there was going to be a live trial but my recording cut off after just an hour


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

No it's between Alison and Kyla tonight not sure if it's live or not though


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

alison left. 

was anyone voted off last night? I fell asleep!


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I fell asleep as well    I have heard Brit left last night xx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

Brit did go last night    Wish it had been Gillian, really fed up with looking at her mush   
Shaun was great when he had a swearing fit at her and If you missed alot of last night try and catch up, it was hilarious with the spy thingy.
Hope your all well Ladies
Love
mango xx


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah!!!!!!!!! She is OUT!!!!    Finally!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

thank goodness at least the show can start !!!


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Well done public for not voting for that pathetic excuse of a woman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm guessing no one liked gillian then   

I want stacey to win!
I did like domm and I srtill do kind of but he is turning into a bit of a grump


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Another Stacey fan...have favoured her to win funnily enough from the start  think Dom is funny although think he showed another side to him last night...


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I like Stacey and Shaun for King and Queen, I quite like Jenny as well but not as a winner
L x


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

JJ1, I want Shaun and Stacey in the final too. Love Jenny but as you say not a winner. Dom was in my top 4 but going off him a bit, acting like a spoilt child alot lately
xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

ahh it was so sweet i had tears when Stacey was talking to her son on Skype!
Stacey or Shaun to win
L x


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

i was sobbing my eyes out!!    i so want stacey to win. i didn't like her too much on the xfactor as i thought there was no way she could be that happy all the time so thought she was fake but gosh, have i changed my mind about her!


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥ (Sep 21, 2010)

Anyone actually voted? 
Im still sulking over my random opik bet


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

I always liked Stacey but had no idea how really nice she was and bright too. I hope she wins. I like Shaun too, they are like opposites though.   

Is it my imagination or does Dec's expressions and body language suggest he 'really' likes Stacey?


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello

Stacey is a nice girl but she gets on my nerves    Shaun is also ok but can be a moody so and so, anyway still glad they are the top 2. I wont be voting though, never do.

No I had not picked up on Dec "liking" Stacey, have you seen his gf though? V pretty    

Think Stacey will win


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh I hadn't even considered that they both weren't single.      No romance there then.


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Awwwww Stacey won, bless her. I really liked Shaun too, its a shame he didn't get to walk the bridge like everyone else. In fact the end was all a bit rushed I thought.


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh bless her, she really seemed genuinely happy and shocked, bless her. the way she threw herself into SHaun's arms and Ant's and Dec's   

actually jasey i was trying to check for any signs of romance between her and dec    i think it's subtle but i think i could see it too   

shaun was very good in last trial and had it harder than stacey but i am glad that stacey has won


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Frenchy74 said:


> actually jasey i was trying to check for any signs of romance between her and dec  i think it's subtle but i think i could see it too


   I didn't think it was as obvious tonight.


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

oh yeah, when stacey and shaun went for their interview and were shown their highlight, dec is the one who went for stacey saying to give him a hug!    maybe i'm looking too much for it. i know they're both in relationships anyway and there isn;t anything on either side but you got me thinking and looking out for sign!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

They were both good I didn't mind who won but Stacey was so sweet xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I missed the final, I am so useless! 

Was good this year, I feel a bit lost now it's not on


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I missed the last show cos I was out at a work xmas meal....really midffed I missed it. Glad Stacey won though    she is lovely.
when is the coming out show on??


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I have recorded it hbrodie but now I know who has won it I cant be bothered to watch it   

Oh I don't know when that is on, not heard anything.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I think the coming out show is on tonight


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

yeah just seen it on itv its on now


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I saw it, ta. xxx


----------

